# Is this Maltese guide legitimate?



## NateBW (Aug 11, 2020)

I am looking for some resources to help us learn about our new-ish Maltese, including hiring a trainer and other specifics to the breed. 

Does anyone know if this resource is legitimate: https://www.trainpetdog.com/Maltese/

I am not recommending this site to anyone, just wondering if anyone has any knowledge about it from past experience. 

Thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It looks good to me at first glance, but I have no experience with that company. I would also look into Kikopup as I recommended to you on another thread, and Zak George on YouTube, both of whom are free.


----------

